# Point d'interrogation au démarrage



## bnphotos (25 Décembre 2004)

bonjour
j'ai un probleme avec mon imac (systeme 9.1), il ne demarre plus. Quand je le lance j'ai un dossier avec un point d'interrogation qui clignote.
J'ai tente de le rebooter sur le disque de demarrage ( je possede celui de l'ibook et non l'original). ça s'ouvre maisq pas de disque dur sur le buro et lorsque je fais sos disque on me confirme que le DD n'est pas monte.
Que puis je faire pour le reparer avant d'etre oblige de l'emmener chez le reparateur?
D'avance merci


----------



## cassandre57 (25 Décembre 2004)

il ,ne reconnaît plus ton disque dur ça c'est sûr...
j'ai eu un pb similaire, dès fois ça passe tout seul
dès fois un norton diskdoctor démarré d'un CD répare des "liens rompus" et ça passe
dès fois c'est hardware, essaie d'abord d'ouvrir ton mac et de voir si le DD s'est pas déclipsé, en derniers recours amène-le à réparer


----------



## Tchet (25 Décembre 2004)

bnphotos a dit:
			
		

> bonjour
> j'ai un probleme avec mon imac (systeme 9.1), il ne demarre plus. Quand je le lance j'ai un dossier avec un point d'interrogation qui clignote.
> J'ai tente de le rebooter sur le disque de demarrage ( je possede celui de l'ibook et non l'original). ça s'ouvre maisq pas de disque dur sur le buro et lorsque je fais sos disque on me confirme que le DD n'est pas monte.
> Que puis je faire pour le reparer avant d'etre oblige de l'emmener chez le reparateur?
> D'avance merci



Un reset de la pram peut-être? (pomme-alt-p-r) au démarrage (5x)


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Décembre 2004)

bnphotos a dit:
			
		

> bonjour
> j'ai un probleme avec mon imac (systeme 9.1), il ne demarre plus. Quand je le lance j'ai un dossier avec un point d'interrogation qui clignote.
> J'ai tente de le rebooter sur le disque de demarrage ( je possede celui de l'ibook et non l'original). ça s'ouvre maisq pas de disque dur sur le buro et lorsque je fais sos disque on me confirme que le DD n'est pas monte.
> Que puis je faire pour le reparer avant d'etre oblige de l'emmener chez le reparateur?
> D'avance merci



Hello,

Mauvaise nouvelle : si le disque ne monte plus, il faut le reformater, et tout réinstaller. (pour le reformater, utiliser "Outil disque dur", qui doit normalement se trouver au même endroit que SOS Disque sur le CD de démarrage).

Bonne nouvelle : je pense qu'un CD de démarrage Mac OS 9.x pour iBook doit convenir pouvoir installer un système valide sur  un iMac.


----------



## r e m y (27 Décembre 2004)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Mauvaise nouvelle : si le disque ne monte plus, il faut le reformater, et tout réinstaller. (pour le reformater, utiliser "Outil disque dur", qui doit normalement se trouver au même endroit que SOS Disque sur le CD de démarrage).
> 
> Bonne nouvelle : je pense qu'un CD de démarrage Mac OS 9.x pour iBook doit convenir pouvoir installer un système valide sur un iMac.


NON! le disque peut ne plus monter parceque la bibliothèque des fichiers est corrompue!  Avant de tout effacer, il faut essayer des outils de réparation

Je conseille DiskWarrior, mais sur OS9 d'autres sont assez efficaces (Norton Utilities par exemple)


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Décembre 2004)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> NON! le disque peut ne plus monter parceque la bibliothèque des fichiers est corrompue!  Avant de tout effacer, il faut essayer des outils de réparation
> 
> Je conseille DiskWarrior, mais sur OS9 d'autres sont assez efficaces (Norton Utilities par exemple)



A priori, ces utilitaires n'accèdent (c'est le cas de Norton) qu'aux partitions montées. Si le disque ne monte pas, ils ne peuvent même pas le voir.


----------



## r e m y (27 Décembre 2004)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> A priori, ces utilitaires n'accèdent (c'est le cas de Norton) qu'aux partitions montées. Si le disque ne monte pas, ils ne peuvent même pas le voir.


DiskWarrior m'a plusieurs fois ressuscité des disques qui ne montaient plus en reconstruisant la table des fichiers (déjà sous MacOS 8.6 c'était le soft que je trouvais le plus performant poru ce genre de manip)

Mais je pense que Norton dans certains cas répare aussi des disques qui ne sont plus monté par le système... d'autant que la première chose que font ces utilitaires, c'est justement de démonter les partitions montées avant de travailler dessus


----------



## bnphotos (27 Décembre 2004)

ok merci pour tous vos conseils.
J'ai trouve la solution, pas besoin de paniquer ou de tout effacer.
Faire juste une manip toute bete, debrancher l'ordi et le laisser au repos qques minutes.
Puis le disk de demarrage  pu etre lu correctement, un coup de PRAM et il est comme neuf...
En tout cas cette fois ci ça a marche!!!


----------



## dscteddy (8 Janvier 2005)

désole, mais si tu as un point d'intérrogation au démarage, c'est peut etre tout simplement que ton mac essaye de démarrer sur un réseau au lieu de OS. Ca m'est déja arrivé, et applecare m'a donné la solution.


----------



## jhk (8 Janvier 2005)

Le point d'interrogation signifie simplement que le Mac ne trouve pas de Dossier Système pour le démarrage.


----------

